# Pasar Assembler a Basic



## CueTerrones (Ago 29, 2006)

Que tal, quisiera alguna información para armar un proyecto, el proyecto es el siguiente: Hacer una Calculadora tipo programación Assembler pero en Basic, esta calculadora puede soportar variables enteras, reales, y hasta exponenciales, el chiste es que debeis simular en el Proteus dicha calculadora con el Microcode que es Basic, luego, pasarlo de un teclado primitivo de calculadora a un microprocesador, y del microprocesador a una pantalla de cristal líquido...se tiene que calcular en el mismo programa del Microcode y luego pasarlo a la pantalla... 
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme... 
De antemano gracias
Pueden escribirme a Camter83@hotmail.com para mandarles el archivo de diseño en el proteus de dicha calculadora


----------



## Aristides (Oct 26, 2006)

No se si te servirá, con este compilador puedes escribir en BASIC y luego ver como quedó el mismo código, traducido en assembler:
http://www.parallax.com/sx/sxb.asp


----------

